# ****offee - anyone tried?



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Apart from being super annoying on Twitter and generally plain silly with the play on the obvious F word, are they any good? seems to be another hipster driven place, although sort of outside of my normal travel route, so I'm not sure whether to stretch and finally go there or simply not bother.

T.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Not one I've tried.

The name is pretty naff, shock value.

but this did make me laugh......



My search result for the f***offee string said:


> Phone bills £100 this month... F*** this sh*t I'm going back to pay as you go!!!!!!


Think about it


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

The coffee is very bad. It's a shame. It's local for me and I have kept trying over the years but the coffee is undrinkable to my taste.

I haven't been in since they changed the name but it used to be called Bermondsey Street Coffee or similar and is owned by the Brick Lane Coffee people.

If they spent half the time they spend on their twitter feed on the quality of their coffee I'm sure it'd be decent. It's a shame really as the cafe is committed to direct trade and making life better for coffee producers but the name and the twitter feed just exploit shock value to distract from the taste of their coffee (IMHO).


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Curious what's so bad about the coffee? also interested in what you normally drink. I've had some pretty bad coffee from pretty popular places in London myself, so I'm interested as to why it sucks

I also agree with the Twitter efforts comment, it might be sort of funny at the very beginning, but gets boring pretty quickly.

T.


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

dsc, I haven't tried anything recently.

I remember quite an acrid taste though.

I drink a lot of coffee across London.

I write for London's Best Coffee and Caffeine though that doesn't really qualify my taste as any other than my own.

I enjoy coffee from Monmouth dark to the lighter side as long as the coffee's done right and the quality of the beans is good.

Currently I most enjoy Workshop, Square Mile, Tate's roasting for Department of Coffee and themselves, Drop Coffee, Heart, Notes, JB.

I have quite broad tastes in coffee.

I haven't been able to finish a cup in the place we're discussing and I know I'm not alone in that, in discussing their coffee among regular London coffee drinkers.

But they must have found a niche as they're quite popular.


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

And I most often drink espresso or filter coffee without milk - but I'm quite partial to a flat white at times.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the update Phil

T.


----------

